# MTD Safety switches



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Working on an MTD riding mower. Which safety switches will not allow the engine to crank? and which switches will allow it to crank but not start? if the switch is not in the properly activated position. Thanks for your help.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Usually they all won't allow the engine to crank. Seat, blades engaged, clutch pedal.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Seat switch interlocks ignition on riding mowers only. Blade and clutch switches interlock the starter. This is only true for consumer riding mowers. Many commercial Zero Turn Riding Mowers have an interlock in the seat for the starter also. Your MTD should not interlock the starter with the seat, and as long as the blades are off and the clutch pedal is engaged the ignition should have spark.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the help. That helps narrow the problem considerably.


----------

